# nummer 006613103855



## Anonymous (10 April 2004)

hi 
hätte mal ne frage ob die nummer 006613103855 auch zu diesen "teuren" nummern gehört so wie die 0137 nummer
wurde unter dieser nummer immer wieder drei viermal angerufen (ganz kurz) leider weiß ich nicht wo ich näheres über diese nummer erfahren kann, wäre nett jemand könnte mir hier helfen
DANKE


----------



## dotshead (10 April 2004)

Hast Du Bekannte in Thailand, die ein Mobile haben? http://thailand-community.de/phone.htm


----------



## Anonymous (11 April 2004)

*Danke*

ja hast recht habe bekannte da scheint das mich jemand anrufen wollte  nochmal danke


----------



## Dino (11 April 2004)

Und Du meinst echt, dass Deine Bekannten es bei einem offensichtlich wichtigen Anruf (4 Versuche) nur ganz kurz klingeln lassen? Bei mir würden da dann schon eher die Alarmglocken klingeln. Immerhin bis Du ja schon selbst misstrauisch geworden, denn sonst hättest Du hier ja wohl micht gepostet. Also ich würde da auch durchaus misstrauisch bleiben...


----------



## BenTigger (11 April 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Und Du meinst echt, dass Deine Bekannten es bei einem offensichtlich wichtigen Anruf (4 Versuche) nur ganz kurz klingeln lassen?



Naja vielleicht wollten sie es ja länger klingeln lassen aber das Thailändische Handynetz ist nicht so gut wie hier und im Dschungel fallen die Handys öfters aus ??


----------

